# Sticky  Wet food A-Z (2018)



## SDPetcare

Welcome to the new wet food A-Z. For now please don't comment on this thread, post on the Wet food index in the stickies section and i will answer there.

* denotes single protein variety

*Aatu*

Available in Chicken*, Wild boar and pork, Lamb*, Duck and Turkey, Beef and Buffalo.

*Cost* is around £2.39 per 400g tin

*Ingredients* (Chicken variety)
90% Chicken (Includes Chicken 60%, Chicken Broth 30%), Sweet Potato, Carrots, Lucerne, Peas, Chickpeas, Minerals, Tomato, Tapioca, Apple, Pear, Cranberry, Blueberry, Mulberry, Orange, Bilberry, Cowberry, Glucosamine, Chondroitin, Parsley, Peppermint, Spirulina, Seaweed, Oregano, Sage, Marjoram, Thyme, Chamomile, Rosehip, Yucca, Chicory, Aniseed, Stinging Nettle, Marigold, Fenugreek, Cinnamon, MSM.

*Stated analysis* (chicken) 
Protein 10.9%, Crude Fibres 0.6%, Crude Oils and Fats 6.4%, Crude Ash 2.5%, Moisture 78%
*Dry matter analysis.*
Chicken variety and lamb variety Protein 49.55% Crude fibre 2.73%, Crude oils and fats 29.09% 
Beef and Buffalo. Protein 48.64%, Crude fibre 1.82%, Crude oil and fats 30.45%
Pork and Wild Boar. Protein 45.42%, Crude fibre 1.67%, Crude oil and fats 28.75%
Duck and Turkey. Protein 46.25%, Crude fibre 2.08%, Crude oil and fats 25.42%

*Akela*

Available in Original (chicken, turkey and fish), Fish feast (salmon, herring and shrimp), Duck and turkey, spring lamb*, Wild game (venison, wild boar and reindeer) Kangaroo*.

*Cost* is around £2.00 per tin.

*Ingredients *(original variety)
Freshly prepared chicken 25%, freshly prepared turkey 25%, freshly prepared salmon 10%, freshly prepared herring 10%, cranberries, blueberries, coconut, asparagus, carrots, green beans, minerals, seaweed, valerian, camomile, marjoram, stinging nettle, watercress, basil, sage, dill, green tea, aloe vera, rosehips, borage oil, prebiotic FOS, joint support.

*Stated analysis*(original variety) 
Crude protein 10.9%, Crude oils and fats 6.3%, Crude minerals 2.5%, Crude fibre 0.4%, Moisture 75%
*Dry matter analysis.*
Original variety. Protein 43.6%, Oil and fats 25.2%, Fibre 1.6%
Fish feast. Protein 42%, Oil and fats 24.8%, Fibre 1.6%
Duck and Turkey. Protein 43.2%, Oils and fats 26.4%, Fibre 1.2%
Spring Lamb. Protein 43.6%, Oils and fats 25.2%, Fibre 1.6%
Wild Game. Protein 43.2%, Oils and fats 27.6%, Fibre 1.6%
Kangaroo. Protein 43.2%, Oils and fats 27.2%, Fibre 1.6%

*Alpha Spirit*
Available in Beef with melon*, Lamb with pear*, Duck with kiwi*, Chicken with pineapple*, Salmon with blueberries*, Rabbit with banana*.

*Cost* £2.65

*Ingredients *(Beef with Melon)
Beef (92%), melon (4%), minerals, vegetable gelatine, xylose.
*Stated analysis *(Beef with melon)
Protein 10.1%, Fat 4.6%, Fibre 0.3%, Ash 1.9%, Moisture 81.2%
*Dry matter analysis*.
Beef with melon. Protein 53.72%, Fat 24.47%, Fibre 1.6%
Lamb with pear. Protein 47.62%, Fat 23.81%, Fibre 2.65%
Duck with kiwi. Protein 48.68%, Fat 25.93%, Fibre 2.12%
Chicken with pineapple. Protein 47.42%, Fat 25.26%, Fibre 2.06%
Salmon with blueberries. Protein 46.28%, Fat 27.66%, Fibre 2.66%
Rabbit with banana. Protein 50.54%, Fat 24.19%, Fibre 2.15%

*Aniforte*. 
Available in Wild forest (venison)*, Country beef*, Wild buffalo*, Country chicken*, Junior menu*, Nature farm lamb*

*Cost *£2.92 per 400g can

*Ingredients* Wild forest 88.2% venison (60.0% from venison heart, venison meat, venison 
liver, venison lung, venison tripe and 28.2% from venison stock), 2.0% parsley root, 2.0% courgettes, 2.0% sweet potatoes, 1.0% celeriac, 1.0% cranberries, 1.0% pear, 1.0% plum,1.0% chestnut, 0.1% eggshell powder, 0.1% herbs (thyme, rosemary), 0.1% wheat germ oil, 0.1% desiccated coconut, 0.1% spirulina, 0.1% silica, 0.1% omega-3-extract, 0.1% seaweed calcium

*Stated analysis* 10.1% protein, 6.7% fat content, 2.3% crude ash, 0.6% crude fibre, 75.0% moisture, 0.21% calcium, 0.16% phosphorus 
*Dry matter analysis.*
Wild Forest. Protein 40.4%, Fat 26.8%, Fibre 2.4%
Country Beef. Protein 40%, Fat 24.8%, Fibre 2.4%
Wild Buffalo. Protein 40%, Fat 24.8%, Fibre 2.4%
Country chicken. Protein 40%, Fat 24.8%, Fibre 2.4%
Junior. Protein 40.4%, Fat 24.4%, Fibre 2.4%
Lamb. Protein 39.6%, Fat 24.8%, Fibre 2.4%

*Aniforte *
Available in Pure horse*, Pure lamb*, Pure beef*

*Cost *£2.92 per 400g tin

*Ingredients,* Pure Horse. 100% horse consisting of 72% horsemeat 28% horsemeat broth

*Stated analysis *9.8% protein, 4.9% fat, 2.0% crude ash, 0.3% crude fibre, 75.0% moisture
*Dry matter analysis*
Horse. Protein 39.2%, Fat 19.6%, Fibre 1.2%
Lamb. Protein 41.6%, Fat 25.6%, Fibre 1.6%
Beef. Protein 43.6%, Fat 26.4%, Fibre 1.2%

*APPLAWS PATÉ foil trays 
(chicken & vegetables, lamb & vegetables, Salmon & vegetables)*

*Cost *

*Ingredients:* (Chicken & Vegetables)Chicken (31%), pork (19%), carrots (8%), peas (8%), turkey (4%), fish (4%)
*Stated analysis*. Protein 10%, Fat content 5.5%, Fibre 0.2%, Ash 2.3%, Moisture 82%

*Dry matter analysis*
All varieties. Protein 55.56%, Fat 30.56%, Fibre 1.11%

All other variations of Applaws are complementary.

*Arden Grange Partners. * Available in Lamb, rice & vegetables*, Chicken rice & vegetables*, Sensitive white fish & potato*. 
*Cost*

*Ingredients:* (Lamb, rice & vegetables) Fresh lamb (70%), rice (6%), minerals, peas, carrots, beet pulp, fish oil, seaweed extract, glucosamine, chondroitin, cranberry, yucca extract, yeast extract

Stated analysis Moisture 70%, Crude Protein 11%, Fat Content 8%, Crude Ash 3.5%, Crude Fibres 1%.

Dry matter analysis.
Lamb, rice & vegetables. Protein 36.67%, Fat 26.67%, Fibre 3.33%
Chicken, rice & vegetables. Protein 36.67%, Fat 26.67%, Fibre 3.33%
White fish & potato. Protein 55%, Fat 10%, Fibre 2.5%

*ASDA HERO *
*300g tray *Available in Turkey & Chicken, Chicken & lamb, Beef & spring vegetables
*Cost* 45p per 300g tray

*Ingredients* (Turkey & Chicken) Meat and Animal Derivatives (4% Turkey, 4% Chicken) , Minerals , Derivatives of Vegetable Origin (0.1% Chicory) .

*Stated analysis. *Protein 9%, Oils & fats 5%, fibres 0.4%, Ash 2%, Moisture 82.5%

Dry matter analysis (all varieties) Protein 51.43%, Fat 28.57%, Fibre 2.29%

*Working dog 1200g tin.* Available in Beef in gravy, Turkey in gravy, Lamb in gravy
Cost £1.00 per 1200g tin

*Ingredients *(beef in gravy) Meat and Animal Derivatives (4% Beef) , Cereals , Oils and Fats (1.5% Fish Oil) , Minerals , Various Sugars , Derivatives of Vegetable Origin (0.1% Chicory)

*Stated analysis*. Protein 8%, Oils and fat 6%, Fibre 0.5%, Ash 2.5%, Moisture 80%

*Dry matter analysis*. Protein 40%, Oils and fats 30%, Fibre 2.5%


----------



## SDPetcare

*Bakers As Good As It looks*. Available in Chicken, carrots & beans, and Beef, Potatoes and peas.

*Cost*

*Ingredients*. (Chicken carrot & beans) Meat and animal derivatives* (of which chicken 4%), vegetables (carrots 4% from dried carrots, green beans 4% from dried green beans), vegetable protein extracts, derivatives of vegetable origin, fish and fish derivatives, minerals, various sugars, oils and fats
*Stated analysis*. unable to find at present

*Barking Heads*. 
Available in TLC (chicken)*, Bad hair day (lamb)*, Quackers (duck)*, Turkey Delight,* Golden years, Fish n Delish*, Fusspot, Puppy Days, Fat Dog Slim.

*Cost *£1.79 for 300g tin

*Ingredients.*(Tender Loving Care) 85% Chicken (includes 60% Chicken, 25% Chicken Broth) Sweet Potato, Carrots, Peas, Courgette, Sunflower Oil, Salmon Oil, Kelp,Lucerne, Parsley, Celery, Chicory Root, Nettle,Turmeric, Aniseed no added synthetic colourings, flavourings or preservatives.

*Stated analysis*. Protein 10.1%, Fat Content 6.5%, Crude Fibres 0.5%, Inorganic Matter 2.5%, Moisture 75%
*Dry matter analysis*.
TLC. Protein 40.40%, Fat 26%, Fibre 2%
Bad hair day. Protein 42%, Fat 24%, Fibre 1.6%
Quackers. Protein 42.40%, Fat 26%, Fibre 1.6%
Turkey Delight. Protein 43.2%, Fat 26.8%, Fibre 2%
Golden Years. Protein 42%, Fat 23.6%, Fibre 2%
Fish 'n' D'lish. Protein 42%, Fat 24%, Fibre 1.6%
Fusspot. Protein 40.40%, Fat 26%, Fibre 2%
Puppy days. Protein 40.40%, Fat 26%, Fibre 2%
Fat Dog slim. Protein 43.20%, Fat 26.4%, Fibre 2%

*Billy & Margot.* 
Available in Chicken, vegetable, fruit and herbs, Green tripe beef with vegetable, fruit and herbs, Venison with vegetable, fruit and herbs, Fish with vegetable, fruit and herbs, Turkey with winter root vegetables, sage and cranberry.

*Cost*

*Ingredients* (Chicken, vegetable, fruit and herbs)
Chicken (60%), Carrots (4%), Apple (1%), Herbs (Rosemary,Parsley, Mint , Marjoram, Oregano) flaxseed, Green Beans, Seaweed, Blueberries, Salmon Oil, Mannan Oligosaccharides and Minerals

*Stated analysis.* Crude Protein 10%, Crude Fibres 0.5% Oils & Fats 8.0%, Crude Ash 2.5% Moisture 75%
*Dry matter analysis*.
Chicken. Protein 40%, Fat 32%, Fibre 2%
Green tripe and beef. Protein 40%, Fat 34%, Fibre 2%
Venison. Protein 40%, Fat 32%, Fibre 2%
Fish. Protein 44%, Fat 20%, Fibre 2%
Turkey. Protein 40%, Fat 32%, Fibre 2%

*Bob & Lush*. Available in Lamb and Salmon

*Cost*

*Ingredients *(Lamb) Lamb meat, Lamb heart, Lamb liver, Lamb tripe (together 70%), Lamb broth (23%), Carrots (5%), Minerals (1%), Linseed oil (1%).
Stated analysis. Crude protein 12%, Crude oils and fats 8%, Crude ash 2%, Crude fibres 0.4%, Moisture 74%, Calcium 0.4%, Phosphorus 0.3%.
*Dry matter analysis.*
Lamb. Protein 46.15%, Fat 30.77%, Fibre 1.54%
Salmon. Protein 30.43%, Fat 17.39%, Fibre 7.83%

*Bozita.*

Pate tins available in Reindeer, Elk, Salmon, Lamb, Turkey, and Beef.

*Cost *625g

*Ingredients* (Reindeer) Beef* (Swedish, 31%), reindeer* (Swedish, 14%), chicken* (Swedish, 14%), minerals, beet fibre*, yeast*.
*
Stated analysis*.
Protein 9.5%, fat content 6%, crude fibre 0.5%, crude ash (minerals) 2% (of which calcium 0.30% and phosphorus 0.25%), moisture 81%.
Dry matter analysis.
Reindeer. Protein 50%, Fat 31.58%, Fibre 2.63%
Elk. Protein 52.63%, Fat 31.58%, Fibre 2.63%
Salmon. Protein 52.63%, Fat 31.58%, Fibre 2.63%
Lamb. Protein 52.78%, Fat 27.78%, Fibre 2.78%
Turkey. Protein 52.78%, Fat 30.56%, Fibre 2.78%
Beef. Protein 55.88%, Fat 26.47%, Fibre 2.94%

Chunks in jelly. Available in Reindeer, Elk, Salmon, Chicken, Chicken & Rice, Turkey

*Ingredients *(Reindeer) Chicken* (Swedish, 60% in the chunk), reindeer* (Swedish, 15% in the chunk), beef* (Swedish, 15% in the chunk), minerals, beet fibre*, yeast*

*Cost *370g tetrapack

*Stated analysis*. Protein 7%, fat content 5.5%, crude fibre 0.5%, crude ash (minerals) 2.2% (of which calcium 0.4% and phosphorus 0.3%), moisture 84%.
Dry matter analysis.
All varieties. Protein 43.75%, Fat 34.38%, Fibre 3.13%

*Burns Penlan Farm pouch*

Available in Chicken, vegetables and brown rice, Lamb, vegetables and brown rice, Fish, vegetables and brown rice, Egg, vegetables and brown rice.

*Cost* £1.87 400g pouch, 82p 150g pouch.

*Ingredients *(Chicken variety) Organic Chicken (Min 25%), Seasonal Vegetables (Min 25%), Organic Brown Rice (Min 12%), Minerals
Stated analysis. Crude Protein 5.20%, Crude Oil & Fats 3.15%, Crude Fibre 1.60%, Crude Ash 1.65%, Moisture 78%
Dry matter analysis.
Chicken. Protein 23.64%, Fat 14.32%, Fibre 7.27%
Lamb. Protein 21.52%, Fat 15.22%, Fibre 2.83%
Fish. Protein 27.83%, Fat 6.74%, Fibre 1.74%
Egg. Protein 18.45%, Fat 10.69%, Fibre 3.1%

*Butchers Tripe*

*Cost*

*Ingredients*. British and Irish farmed (chicken 34%, tripe 13%, Beef 3%) Minerals

*Stated analysis*. Protein 8.5%, Fibre 0.2%, Fat 6%, Ash 2%, Moisture 80%
Dry matter analysis. Protein 42.5%, Fibre 1%, Fat 30%

*Butchers Simply Gentle*. (with chicken and wholegrain rice)

*Cost*
*Ingredients.* British & Irish Farmed (Chicken 60%), Cooked Wholegrain Rice 4%, Prebiotic (Mannan-oligosaccharide 0.2%), Minerals.

*Stated analysis*. Protein 10%, Fibre 0.2%, Fat 6%, Ash 3% Moisture 75%
Dry matter analysis. Protein 40%, Fibre 0.8%, Fat 24%

*Butchers Lean and Tasty *(Beef and wholegrain rice)

*Ingredients. * British & Irish Farmed (Beef 60%), Cooked Wholegrain Rice 10%, Broccoli 4%, Carrots 4%, Sweet Potato 4%, Minerals.

Stated analysis. Protein 10%, Fibre 0.2%, Fat 6%, Ash 3%, Moisture 75%
Dry matter analysis. Protein 40%, Fibre 0.8%, Fat 24%

*Butchers Grain Free*. (available in Chicken and Beef varieties)

*Ingredients*. With 60% Chicken, Garden Veg & Sweet Potatoes: British & Irish Farmed (Chicken 60%), Broccoli 4%, Carrots 4%, Sweet Potato 4%, Parsley, Rosehip, Chicory, Mint, Minerals

*Stated analysis*. Protein 10%, Fibre 0.2%, Fat 6%, Ash 3%, Moisture 75%.
Dry matter analysis. Protein 40%, Fibre 0.8%, Fat 24%


----------



## SDPetcare

*CAMBRIAN NATURAL MENU trays. Available in Lamb, Chicken, Turkey, Fish, Duck*

*Price (10 x 395g trays): *£9.49

*Ingredients (lamb):* Lamb (60%), rice (5%), peas (2%), carrots (2%), salmon oil, seaweed, herbs, glucosamine, chondrotin, yucca, cranberry extract, yeast extract, vitamins, minerals.

Stated analysis. Protein 10% Fat 7% Crude Fibres 0.3% Ash 3.0% Moisture 72.5%
Dry matter analysis. Protein 36.36%, Fat 25.45%, Fibre 1.09%

Canagan. Available in Free Run Chicken*, Country Game, British Beef*, Welsh Lamb*, Chicken Hotpot, Shepherds pie, Turkey and Duck dinner, Salmon and Herring supper, Venison and Wild Boar stew, Chicken and Wild Boar casserole.
Ingredients (Free Run Chicken) Freshly Prepared Deboned Free-Run Chicken (65%), Sweet Potato, Prebiotics: (Chicory, Banana), Organic Carrots, Organic Peas, Organic Broccoli, Vitamins & Minerals, Green Lipped Mussel*, Salmon Oil, Organic Apple, Organic Spinach, Seaweed, Parsley, Yucca, Rosehips, Nettle, Marigold, Slippery Elm, Aniseed, Peppermint, Rosemary.
Stated analysis. Crude Protein 10.5%, Fat Content 6.1%, Fibre 0.5%, Ash 2.3%. Moisture 75.0%
Dry Matter analysis. 
Free Run Chicken, Protein 42%, Fat 24.4%, Fibre 2%
Country game/Lamb Protein 41.2%, Fat 25.2%, Fibre 2%
British Beef/Chicken hotpot, Protein 40.80%, Fat 23.2%, Fibre 2%
Shepherds pie. Protein 41.6%, Fat 25.6%, Fibre 2%
Turkey & Duck, Protein 41.2%, Fat 23.6%, Fibre 2%
Salmon & Herring. Protein 36.4%, Fat 18%, Fibre 2%
Venison & Wild Boar. Protein 42%, Fat 26%, Fibre 2%
Chicken & Wild Boar. Protein 41.6%, Fat 24%, Fibre 2%

Carnilove
Cesar
Chappie
Collards
Country Kitchen


----------



## SDPetcare

Denes
Eden
Edgard & Cooper
Encore
Evolution Naturally


----------



## SDPetcare

Feelwells
Fish 4 Dogs
Fishmongers
Forthglade


----------



## SDPetcare

Greenwoods


----------



## SDPetcare

Harringtons
Healthy Paws
Hi Life
Hills
Husse


----------



## SDPetcare

James Wellbeloved


----------



## SDPetcare

K


----------



## SDPetcare

Legacy
Lily's Kitchen
Little Big Paw
Lovejoys
Lukullus


----------



## SDPetcare

Meatlove
Millies Wolfheart


----------



## SDPetcare

Naturediet
Nature's Harvest
Naturea
Naturo
Nature's Menu
Nose2Tail


----------



## SDPetcare

Orlando


----------



## SDPetcare

Pedigree
Platinum


----------



## SDPetcare

Rinti
Rocco


----------



## SDPetcare

Simpsons
Step Up


----------



## SDPetcare

Taste of the wild
Thrive
Trophy


----------



## SDPetcare

U/V


----------



## SDPetcare

Wainwrights
Webbox
Winalot


----------



## SDPetcare

Ziwipeak


----------



## D & Wilf

SDPetcare said:


> Orlando


Hi, Thank you for the index its very informative. I just wondered if you could give some information on Lily's Kitchen range, including the Puppy tinned range. Many thanks.


----------



## Marcel909

Healthy Paws


----------



## Marcel909

*Zssential Multi-Protein Formula Grain-Free Canned Dog Food*


*Ingredients: *Turkey, Turkey Liver, Turkey Broth, Salmon, Lamb, Chickpeas, Duck, Peas, Lamb Meal, Agar-Agar, Suncured Alfalfa Meal, Carrots, Dicalcium Phosphate, Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, Tricalcium Phosphate, Cranberries, Blueberries, Minerals (Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Sodium Selenite, Calcium Iodate), Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Niacin Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Vitamin A Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid).


----------



## ClaireLouise18

Not sure if this is allowed on this post, but if your dog prefers wet food to dry would you also add in her kibble - she has Wainwright’s Grain free kibble but still not eat it alone, she prefers wet food in it at the mo I have caeser pouches (please don’t hate me I know it’s nasty - however she loves it)just cos it’s all my local shop sells. But if she is going to have wet food I want her on Wainwright’s. My mum says not just to give her wet food that she needs biscuits as well. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mum2Heidi

Years ago we always fed wet with a mixer biscuit. It was more economical and dogs liked it.
However, wet or dry if you buy a complete food (like Wainwrights). They can have 100%. There is no need for anything else. I prefer wet to dry and my little one did very well on Wainwrights for years. Some of the Butchers brand is very good as well. Easy to get hold of (and better than Caesar.)
I’d happily feed a dog all wet food. Especially if they prefer it.


----------



## ClaireLouise18

Mum2Heidi said:


> Years ago we always fed wet with a mixer biscuit. It was more economical and dogs liked it.
> However, wet or dry if you buy a complete food (like Wainwrights). They can have 100%. There is no need for anything else. I prefer wet to dry and my little one did very well on Wainwrights for years. Some of the Butchers brand is very good as well. Easy to get hold of (and better than Caesar.)
> I'd happily feed a dog all wet food. Especially if they prefer it.


Great thank you so much x


----------

